

GitHub's 503 - atriix
https://github.com/503.html

======
CiaranR
Their 500 page - [https://github.com/500.html](https://github.com/500.html) \-
is better

------
stinos
Reminds me of the dreaded 'Pink fluffy unicorns dancing on rainbows' torture:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm368W0OsHo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm368W0OsHo)

------
pdpi
Personal favourite for novelty error pages is the Rolling Stones' 404 —
[http://www.rollingstones.com/adsf](http://www.rollingstones.com/adsf)

------
DiabloD3
I have seen this under normal conditions, during something like they were
bringing it back up after scheduled downtime.

------
xasos
But...but...their 404 has parallax

------
ukash-tr
i use github for my website [http://www.ukash-tr.com](http://www.ukash-tr.com)

